
Microsoft’s meeting room of the future - Bhilai
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/7/17327596/microsoft-meeting-room-demo-build-2018
======
slededit
The one thing that's improved conference rooms the most in the time I was
there was the switch to TVs from projectors. Because projectors have a lag
time before they turn on, and when switched off need a full cooling cycle any
mistakes would waste up to 15 minutes. That said even with the change getting
an image on screen still dominated the initial few minutes.

------
kdumont
The conferencing prototype seems very similar to
[https://www.owllabs.com/](https://www.owllabs.com/)

